# P0016 Solution Needed!? 2007 Passat 2.0T



## demo865 (Mar 11, 2009)

Guys I have read a 1000 different posts with people having this code. But, I have not read where someone fixed this issue!

I mean what the heck? 

Here's my story and I hope someone has the fix because even VW dealership couldn't tell me without me committing to spend a ton of money for them to replacing everything.

I am working on a 2007 Passat 2.0T.

The only fault code I am getting is P0016. 

I have done the following: 

Replaced intake flap motor
Replaced fuel pressure regulator
Replaced PCV valve
Replaced cam chain tensioner
Replaced cam chain
Replaced oil with synthetic 0w-40 Mobil 1
Replaced crank sensor
Timing belt marks are dead on. 
Cams are in time (I used the lock tool)

After all of my reading, the only thing I have left to try is replace the cam position sensor. 
All my wires look fine.

My questions are:

How does the cam adjuster work? Could it be that? 
The cam tone ring - do the 2.0T engines have one? I can't find them for sale online anywhere. 
What does the cam position sensor read? - What is the part number?

Has anyone had this same exact problem and fixed it?

I am sick of shooting in the dark and replacing a bunch of stuff for nothing. Seems to me this may be a computer/programming issue not mechanical.


----------



## demo865 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cam position sensor replaced as well. No change.

I'm not convinced that if I changed the whole engine with a new one off the assembly line the code would go away. 

This design is horrible and I would never buy one of these engines. Especially when not one person can comment what the fix is because apparently there isnt one.


----------



## gb21914 (Apr 7, 2011)

I dunno...would re-check the timing / have it re-checked to be 100% sure. Seems like an odd one 

You haven't said it, but I'm assuming you've cleared the codes with vag-com after performing the work etc? and this code remains?


----------



## demo865 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes sir I did clear with vag com. Still there. 

Should the cam lock tool be snug when you pull it out? 

I put the timing belt on the marks and put the tool in. 

After I pulled the pin on the tensioner I had to wiggle the cam tool out. I was able to put the tool back in with some firmness. 

What about the unit that slips into the cam follower or the little oil solenoid on the back side? Could either one of them cause this effect it they aren't working properly? 

Reminds me of a 1.8t I had one time and the cam gear had slipped the keyway just enough it was off a tooth. 

It just amazes me how the internet is riddled with people that have the p0016 code but no one that actually states how they fixed it.?????


----------



## demo865 (Mar 11, 2009)

Still waiting on a fix for this.........................staring at the CEL everyday is so great. It greets me everytime I turn the car on, morning, day or night. 
They should put a symbol of a fist flipping you off instead of an engine. 
Car is running good though.
This is a little humor for those of you like me that have read the thousands of posts with no resolution in sight. Welcome to the Bermuda Triangle....................................................................................................


----------



## demo865 (Mar 11, 2009)

Later I am going to try and press the gas pedal 5 times, beep the horn 2 times, and piss on the driver's side front tire and see that makes the light go out.


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

*16400/P0016/000022 - Bank 1: Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incorrect Correlation
*
*Possible Symptoms*
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
*Possible Causes*
Timing Issue
Camshaft Adjuster
*Possible Solutions*
Check Setting of Timing Belt
Check Timing of Intake/Exhaust Cams
Check Cam Adjusters as per Repair Manual


When I did the timing on my 06 GLI the cam locking tool could be removed with no resistance. After rotating the crank and rechecking the timing the cam locking tool still could be installed and removed with no resistance.


----------



## demo865 (Mar 11, 2009)

BlueDevil, thanks for the insight. 

I am trying to keep this thread alive so we can help others with the same issue.

I really think that it is a cam-to-cam timing issue. (Given all the stuff I have replaced)

I think the intake cam needs to be turned back counterclockwise one tooth. 

The reason I think this is because the exhaust cam - cam gear is on the timing mark. (Timing belt is in time) - Verified by my eyes and VW tech.

The timing tool was really snug to put in and pull out after I pulled the pin on the tensioner. 

I just don't want to go back in there and do it again, but really only takes about 3 hours so might as well try. 

I'll report back after I try it.


----------



## imallstressed (Jan 26, 2003)

Did anybody ever figure this out???


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

with the lock tool in place we have found at our shop that the cam can be positioned in one of 3 or 4 locations on the intake cam sprocket. Either the tool is defective, there is more info needed than just "putting the lock tool in place".

we put in where it sat naturally and got the code then put it in in the farthest position from where it sits naturally and got the code. I believe we only have two more positions to try.

If anyone sees any tech info that clarify's how to index the intake cam let us know.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

I have a similar issue with my 2.0T GTI coming up on 2 yrs now with the same aggravating issue. Did anyone ever solve this? I was told it is most likely an issue where a small piece of metal, possibly from the oil sludge screen which was torn in my case, lodged itself onto one of the gears on one of the cams and is causing an interference with the cmp. 

Would love to hear if anyone has ever resolved their issue!!!! I am basically done with VW/Audi from this issue and the previous issue that led to this issue (cam tensioner failure just out of warranty which would have been covered if the car was an A4).


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I will find what I can regarding cam alignment from my tech...he is putting my motor back together after having addressed other issues causing a rebuild separate from timing, but he has to realign the cams as the valve job tech couldn't find how to do it and sent it back all apart for my VW tech to complete. Maybe I will report back with some helpful information.


----------



## mdff17 (Dec 28, 2014)

*I figured it out P016 fixed*

My son has a 2007 Gti 2.0t fsi he has been chasing the p0016 code for a few months now he has done all the common things and no luck. I decided to give it a good shot today and found the issue finally. There are 3 plastic oil control rings that direct the oil into the variable timing sprocket on the exhaust cam well they get brittle and crack so the oil bypasses and makes the timing go crazy. Take the cam chain cover off and they are clearly visible on the short shaft that slides into the variable rotor. I went to the local vw dealer they had no listing for the rings said I had to buy a whole new cover at $610.00. No way looked into it more and if you look up a 2.0t under audi it shows an part number 06F-198-107-A list for $62.00 a rip off but it fixed it so whatever . Car runs great no codes finally fixed. Hope this helps


----------



## nobadflngs27 (Apr 6, 2016)

*p0016*

most common fix for this is a camshaft adjustment solenoid


----------



## GTIF (Jun 11, 2016)

*Any Recent Updates on Solving This Problem?*

OP, I hope you still frequent this board. I know it's been a couple years since your son's timing issue, but I have the same problem now on a 2007 GTI. Been working on it for months.

Were you able to fix it? Like you said on your post, 1000's of posts of people having this problem, and not ONE stating how they fixed it. Anyone?? Beuller???

The only suggestions on here I haven't done yet is replace the oil control rings inside the cam adjuster, or replace the adjuster solenoid, (or the adjuster itself, which wasn't mentioned). The solenoid and adjuster seem functional and clear of debris.

Please enlighten me before I go crazy!!!! :banghead:


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

Checking the solenoid is super easy, just check the resistance. I believe yours should be between 20 and 30 ohms, but you should check and make sure for your particular engine. Being this is the forum for my engine code, its prolly right for you too.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Using a Multimeter , check the Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 N205 for resistance. 



## Specified value: 5.0 to 8.0 Ω (at approx. 20 degree C)


----------



## M3clubracer (Feb 1, 2015)

mdff17 said:


> My son has a 2007 Gti 2.0t fsi he has been chasing the p0016 code for a few months now he has done all the common things and no luck. I decided to give it a good shot today and found the issue finally. There are 3 plastic oil control rings that direct the oil into the variable timing sprocket on the exhaust cam well they get brittle and crack so the oil bypasses and makes the timing go crazy. Take the cam chain cover off and they are clearly visible on the short shaft that slides into the variable rotor. I went to the local vw dealer they had no listing for the rings said I had to buy a whole new cover at $610.00. No way looked into it more and if you look up a 2.0t under audi it shows an part number 06F-198-107-A list for $62.00 a rip off but it fixed it so whatever . Car runs great no codes finally fixed. Hope this helps


Yeah, this is nuts with ?almost? no fix here! Anyone have a low oil problem with this 0016 issue? Could it be the oil control rings will allow oil loss? As soon as I topped up my Tig with 2.5 qts of oil (it previously might have used a quart in 6-9 months at worst) the car was hard to start and 0016 came up immediately.


----------



## M3clubracer (Feb 1, 2015)

Bad news. It is a chain. Car was low on oil and probably starved the tensioner around a roundabout. $tealer wants $2700 to fix. Looking to trade it on another Tig. Lets see how much VW wants to deal post diesel debacle.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

M3clubracer said:


> Bad news. It is a chain. Car was low on oil and probably starved the tensioner around a roundabout. $tealer wants $2700 to fix. Looking to trade it on another Tig. Lets see how much VW wants to deal post diesel debacle.


Why not just change your chain and tensioner, and check your N205 valve rings for broken ones while you're at it. Use the DYI on here.


----------



## M3clubracer (Feb 1, 2015)

Barn01 said:


> Why not just change your chain and tensioner, and check your N205 valve rings for broken ones while you're at it. Use the DYI on here.


I started that. Only ankle deep and was turning the crank by hand and saw the chain jump on the intake cam. I think I am hosed. Any thread on re-timing? I'm about to take it to a shop and let them #$%^ me.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

M3clubracer said:


> I started that. Only ankle deep and was turning the crank by hand and saw the chain jump on the intake cam. I think I am hosed. Any thread on re-timing? I'm about to take it to a shop and let them #$%^ me.


You can do it yourself still. Pull your plugs and the timing belt upper cover. Get the exhaust cam on the belt timing mark and make sure the notch where the timing tool goes is at 90deg to the face. Then rotate the intake cam via the slot in the face and rotate until the adjacent notch to the exhaust is at 90deg to the face on the inside of the cam. Be sure you have those notches straight. Then read my write up on the DIY tread. You'll have to count links. Mind you, you really should have an alignment tool and a poly driveto do this job! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M3clubracer (Feb 1, 2015)

Barn01 said:


> You can do it yourself still. Pull your plugs and the timing belt upper cover. Get the exhaust cam on the belt timing mark and make sure the notch where the timing tool goes is at 90deg to the face. Then rotate the intake cam via the slot in the face and rotate until the adjacent notch to the exhaust is at 90deg to the face on the inside of the cam. Be sure you have those notches straight. Then read my write up on the DIY tread. You'll have to count links. Mind you, you really should have an alignment tool and a poly driveto do this job!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Barn01. I have searched for your threads. I am usually pretty good with searching but I am not finding your DIY talking about in this last reply or the one previous. Can you help me please?

I have had the upper cover off and was rotating the engine so I could see if everything on top was in time then was going to remove the lower cover and check that (if top is ok bottom should be) and then change tensioner. As it looks now is the balancer is at TDC, the exhaust is 11:30-12:00 and the intake is nearly 3:00!! So, I can remove the chain, rotate the intake CCW until it is the correct number of links away from exhaust, and it's that simple?!? I won't bend valves in the process?


----------



## M3clubracer (Feb 1, 2015)

You can see the timing marks I mentioned above in this pic. You can also see how much the chain is off the intake sprocket.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

M3clubracer said:


> You can see the timing marks I mentioned above in this pic. You can also see how much the chain is off the intake sprocket.


This is an 07 2.0T?
I thought you had a BPY. Sorry I should have clarified that my words were with respect to a BPY. I have only performed a few timing chains on those engines and have never dug into one of these. There is a DIY on here somewhere but I'm on my phone at dinner so I don't have a link for you. Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commo (Jul 19, 2020)

mdff17 said:


> My son has a 2007 Gti 2.0t fsi he has been chasing the p0016 code for a few months now he has done all the common things and no luck. I decided to give it a good shot today and found the issue finally. There are 3 plastic oil control rings that direct the oil into the variable timing sprocket on the exhaust cam well they get brittle and crack so the oil bypasses and makes the timing go crazy. Take the cam chain cover off and they are clearly visible on the short shaft that slides into the variable rotor. I went to the local vw dealer they had no listing for the rings said I had to buy a whole new cover at $610.00. No way looked into it more and if you look up a 2.0t under audi it shows an part number 06F-198-107-A list for $62.00 a rip off but it fixed it so whatever . Car runs great no codes finally fixed. Hope this helps




Good day All

I know am commenting on the old thread, but to me it is new as my passat with a BVZ engine has this problem since Feb. does anyone know the place I can buy the parts mentioned here above, or any referral for help, I am in South Africa KZN, I have changed the timing belt kit the cam sensor (which I believe is only one) where can I get the manual to be sure and see the drawings?

Thank in advance


----------



## Sorrylate (Jan 28, 2021)

Commo said:


> Good day All
> 
> I know am commenting on the old thread, but to me it is new as my passat with a BVZ engine has this problem since Feb. does anyone know the place I can buy the parts mentioned here above, or any referral for help, I am in South Africa KZN, I have changed the timing belt kit the cam sensor (which I believe is only one) where can I get the manual to be sure and see the drawings?
> 
> Thank in advance


Sorry so late. Note sure where you can buy the parts new but my experience on this issue is the 3 adjuster rings on the inside of the timing cover or the camshaft adjuster (phaser sprocket) itself, particularly when you have tried all else. The adjuster rings are cheep and break easily. The sprocket also wears away inside and you will never know unless you take it off and open it... has a tiny spring and tiny plastic inside that messes up from heat and bad oil. Since expensive and hard to find, I buy the cover with the rings and sprocket from a wrecked car at junkyard. All far as repair guide, a "do it yourself " subscription to alldata.com is pretty decent for $29.99 U.S. dollars for the year. Hope this helps you or someone else.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I think with P0016 we have a multitude of possibilities.
The list seems to be:
N205 (GTI's posted; Specified value: 5.0 to 8.0 Ω at approx. 20 degree C) 
Cam adjuster rings damaged/broken/missing
Cam adjuster is grooved by the three rings
Cam adjuster unit's pin is sheared and the unit is not aligned to the exhaust cam
Poor oil pressure
N205 pick-up filter housed in the lower lip of the cover is clogged or damaged
Belt timing is off between the crank and exhaust cam
Chain timing is off between the two cams
G40-cam position sensor is covered heavily with swarf or is failed
G28 or the crank reluctor wheel is damaged
....any more?


----------

